# Cancer. The Great Evil.



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, it is unfortunate that the scientists ideas are company property so that they are not allowed to share and collaborate together...


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

imnothng said:


> Yes, it is unfortunate that the scientists ideas are company property so that they are not allowed to share and collaborate together...


This is only true with respect to the scientists working for industry. The vast majority of basic research (which is the research that shows us the principles upon which various types of treatments are developed) is done at publicly funded universities. Unfortunately, researchers at public universities get paid about half what an similarly trained researcher in industry gets (or even less for postdoctoral fellows), so many are being attracted away from basic research.

One of the important things to recognize about cancer is that it is not a single disease. There are hundreds, if not thousands of different types of cancer, all with different causes and different treatments. We _are_ making significant progress; many cancers that were a death sentence 20 years ago are now treatable, and some are even curable. But many others are still beyond our understanding.

The problem is that, until we uncover the important principles underlying the aberrant behaviour of various types of tumour cells, we don't really know where to look. Important discoveries often come from very unexpected places. So while it's likely that "directed research" and "transitional research" will make good progress in converting the basic science into clinically practical treatments, it's unlikely that this sort of approach will help us discover new principles we can use. So we need to keep doing 'curiosity-based' basic research as well.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I lost my Grandpa last year to cancer. He was 86. He fought cancer twice in the past few years, but sadly a 3rd time was too much for him. Among his favorite things in his last few years was spending time on his iMac and trying to figure new things out on the net. He was so amazed that so much came from such a tiny and easy to use device.


----------



## ooyyoca (Jun 24, 2011)

In the past year, several people in my surrounding have died from this terrible disease! Statistics say that science is progressing every day in this area but I think that cancer is progressing more rapidly - unfortunately


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Steve felt that death was life's change agent—it clears out the old to make way for the new. Death is the best invention in life, he claimed. Maybe those are words meant to put things into perspective, but the fact is, we're all going to die. Eventually. Some from cancer, some from heart attacks, some from plane crashes and automobile accidents, some from fires accidentally set, some from saving someone else, some from drowning, some from suicide, some from homicide, some from freak accidents, some from causes we can't even predict. But we will all die. That's a given. No exceptions.

Cancer is a painful, incapacitating way to go, but at least most sufferers have a chance to say goodbye. Many other causes of death do not allow for this. It's really tough to pick a best way to die, and apart from suicide, we really have no control over it anyway. Maybe that's the part that's difficult to accept—that we have no control over it. I hope we do find a cure for cancer—and many other diseases—but we still have to die from something, sooner or later. Maybe what comes next helps to put this life into perspective. Who knows? But I'm not exactly dying to find out.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Five years ago I lost my mother to ovarian cancer, she was 65. Two years ago I lost my father to lung cancer, he was 55.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

My mother died of multiple cancers two years ago.

With some exceptions, a raft of diseases is the price for living past age 45, a ripe old age for our ancestors. Doesn't mean we should not continue to try to cure them. In many cases, it seems we have more diseases simply because we now diagnose deaths accurately instead of writing them off to "consumption" or old age, or simply having no cause of death listed at all.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Macfury said:


> My mother died of multiple cancers two years ago.
> 
> With some exceptions, a raft of diseases is the price for living past age 45, a ripe old age for our ancestors. Doesn't mean we should not continue to try to cure them. In many cases, it seems we have more diseases simply because we now diagnose deaths accurately instead of writing them off to "consumption" or old age, or simply having no cause of death listed at all.


But it does make you wonder; even if we're more accurate at diagnosing causes of death... if were causing those maladies to occur more and more through our less than natural foods and all kinds of environmental factors. I mean without getting into a huge discussion; were not exactly in our modern lifestyle doing what we were physically designed to do.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Chimpur said:


> But it does make you wonder; even if we're more accurate at diagnosing causes of death... if were causing those maladies to occur more and more through our less than natural foods and all kinds of environmental factors. I mean without getting into a huge discussion; were not exactly in our modern lifestyle doing what we were physically designed to do.


I think, so far, we were largely designed to crap out at around age 40. I suspect that civilization-including improved health care--is reducing the ability of our species to weed out genes that would otherwise prevent us reproducing. Even on a "natural" diet of nuts, berries and any animal too slow to run away from us, we wouldn't be considerably less likely to die of a dread disease.

Obesity probably kills more people than cancer.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I think, so far, we were largely designed to crap out at around age 40. I suspect that civilization-including improved health care--is reducing the ability of our species to weed out genes that would otherwise prevent us reproducing. Even on a "natural" diet of nuts, berries and any animal too slow to run away from us, we wouldn't be considerably less likely to die of a dread disease.
> 
> Obesity probably kills more people than cancer.


Well, I was getting at the whole hunter gather thing. Cause a lot of people would have died very young at childbirth, those that survived childhood would end up hunting (well the men anyway) and then even more would have died hunting or fighting. It was a lot more physically demanding lifestyle. But our bodies have evolved to be pretty good hunters. Its only been the last short while that we've ten able to lead such sedentary lifestyles with redly available food in the more developed parts of the world. Then you add all the precessed crap in our food and all the junk in the air, water and environment all around us. We're basically drawing our lives out at the expense of polluting out bodies slowly. Well more or less anyways. Could be worse, we could live in some war torn country where theres little food and the constant threat of being killed in some kind of genocide...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

More mythical nonsense from MFs weird world of anti- science....



> Number of deaths for leading causes of death
> 
> * Heart disease: 616,067
> * Cancer: 562,875
> ...


FASTSTATS - Leading Causes of Death



> A 2007 review by Janssen and Mark concluded that BMIs in the overweight range (BMI: 25.0–29.9) were not associated with a significant increase in mortality risk among the older adults (4)*. Furthermore, some recent studies have revealed that among this age group, being underweight seems to be a better predictor of mortality than obesity* (5,6,7). Thus, it remains to be established whether older adults require different BMI cut-off points from those younger.


Obesity - BMI and All-cause Mortality Among Japanese Older Adults: Findings From the Japan Collaborative Cohort Study

so ...wrong again.....nothing new there...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> More mythical nonsense from MFs weird world of anti- science....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25 is not a very high BMI, especially for men. George Clooney's BMI is closer to 30. Try comparing to BMI's of 30, 35, 40 or higher and see if it affects your conclusions regarding mortality rates.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> 25 is not a very high BMI, especially for men. George Clooney's BMI is closer to 30. Try comparing to BMI's of 30, 35, 40 or higher and see if it affects your conclusions regarding mortality rates.


Besides which, many of the diseases listed on MacDoc's little log are the result of obesity. So much for that.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I think, so far, we were largely designed to crap out at around age 40.


Without getting too pedantic about your use of the word 'designed', I'm generally in agreement. There's some interesting biology behind aging.

Given that shrews, dogs, humans and elephants are all mammals, and all share very similar cell biology and genomes, one might reasonably wonder why they have such dramatically different lifespans. It's also interesting to note that injuries that would be lethal or permanently debilitating to an adult can be relatively harmless to an embryo (indeed, you can cut an early embryo completely in half, and both halves will develop into perfectly normal identical twins).

The point is that we are genetically programmed to gradually loose our regenerative capacities and start aging. In humans, this seems to occur in the mid twenties, so by the time we're in our 40s, the wear-and-tear is generally starting to show, and only those who take good care of themselves (and/or are fortunate in their genetics) are still in good shape by the time they reach their 60s. From an evolutionary perspective, there is likely a selective advantage in species like humans, elephants and whales that transmit substantial behavioural 'wisdom' to their kin to remain healthy for a significant amount of time after one's reproductive prime (these are the only animals that exhibit menopause), but for most animals genetically programmed ageing is an effective way of preventing post-reproductive individuals from competing with their progeny. So ageing is an evolutionary mechanism to maximize reproductive fitness.

Developing an understanding of the underlying mechanisms of the regenerative capacity of animals during their early lives, and how these capacities are lost is a fascinating and very 'hot' subdomain of developmental biology. More directly relevant to cancer biology is the fact that these 'regenerative' capacities that are so characteristic of embryos, are also the very same characteristics that define cancer cells (e.g. rapid cellular proliferation, active telomerases, cellular motility and invasiveness, pluripotency, high tolerance for anoxia, etc.).

I think it would be very interesting to know if complex vertebrates that retain more of their regenerative capacities as adults (e.g. salamanders, zebrafish, etc.) have similar, increased, or reduced susceptibility to cancers. (Actually, we do know some of the answer to this question; zebrafish, for example, are susceptible to cancer, but most tumours in fish don't metastasize... I'm _very_ interested in finding out why this is the case, and I'm working on it right now).


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I've had three close relatives die of cancer. It is population control. Just like lyme disease among deers. I sincerely hope that we do not find the cures for many diseases. I am not trying to be diabolic, but it is nature. Organisms are born and die.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> I've had three close relatives die of cancer. It is population control. Just like lyme disease among deers. I sincerely hope that we do not find the cures for many diseases. I am not trying to be diabolic, but it is nature. Organisms are born and die.


With all due respect, Adrian., it is not deliberate population control. More people do not die of cancer because populations increase. There's no feedback mechanism. The environment doesn't give people cancer in order to reduce population because it doesn't know the number of humans living on Earth. Neither is Lyme disease a "method" to control deer population--it just happens to reduce the population because of the characteristics of the disease.

Just because people die of painful and debilitating diseases is no reason to extoll it as a natural virtue. Even dogs seek out plants to ease a painful stomach. No reason for humans to suffer to serve some sort of primitive view of life. 

Do you want a doctor to set your broken leg? A purely natural attitude suggests you deal with it, and if it kills you, it kills you.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Years ago I came to the conclusion that a lot of people look at death as some sort of failure - that they had done something 'wrong'. This is especially true if someone gets cancer, where the feeling is that you must have done something to have 'caused' it. The obvious conclusion: if you do everything 'right', then you won't die. 

The reporting that goes on in newspapers and on the web seems to promote this philosophy. They don't talk about 'premature' mortality, where people die earlier than expected compared to the population. They just talk about 'mortality rates', which means if we can cure cancer, or heart disease, or whatever, then obviously ... well, if we do it all right, then nothing will ever kill us?

The overall mortality rate is still 100%. We obviously haven't got it 'right' yet.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MLeh said:


> The overall mortality rate is still 100%. We obviously haven't got it 'right' yet.


Like the guy jumping off the top of a 100-storey building, counting floors and repeating, over and over, "So far, so good."


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> I'm _very_ interested in finding out why this is the case, and I'm working on it right now).


Hurry up with that, OK?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Macfury said:


> With all due respect, Adrian., it is not deliberate population control. More people do not die of cancer because populations increase. There's no feedback mechanism. The environment doesn't give people cancer in order to reduce population because it doesn't know the number of humans living on Earth. Neither is Lyme disease a "method" to control deer population--it just happens to reduce the population because of the characteristics of the disease.
> 
> Just because people die of painful and debilitating diseases is no reason to extoll it as a natural virtue. Even dogs seek out plants to ease a painful stomach. No reason for humans to suffer to serve some sort of primitive view of life.
> 
> Do you want a doctor to set your broken leg? A purely natural attitude suggests you deal with it, and if it kills you, it kills you.


Good point. I said nothing of 'deliberate', however. 


Surely, cancer is more related to fatality than a broken leg.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Hurry up with that, OK?


As you wish. But the problem is that any given investigative path is unlike to lead to a solution, and therefore there's no profit to be made by doing this sort of research. So funding has to come from the 'public trough' and competition for basic research funding in Canada is very fierce.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> Surely, cancer is more related to fatality than a broken leg.


You can probably live with many cancers for a few years without treatment. An untreated broken leg--not so much.

If you're arguing from the point of preserving only the best DNA, then we have to cut off supplies of insulin to diabetics--or at least ensure they can't reproduce.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> As you wish. But the problem is that any given investigative path is unlike to lead to a solution, and therefore there's no profit to be made by doing this sort of research. So funding has to come from the 'public trough' and competition for basic research funding in Canada is very fierce.


Yes, I want a high degree of certainty that this will lead to a cure for all cancers.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Yes, I want a high degree of certainty that this will lead to a cure for all cancers.


Wouldn't we all. Unfortunately, we can only know in hindsight where the important information that leads to cures came from. Sadly, that's how research works. We explore. Sometimes our intuition for where the key bits of understanding will be found is correct, but usually it is not. That's why we need to fund basic research, and that's why industry generally will not fund basic research.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> I've had three close relatives die of cancer. It is population control. Just like lyme disease among deers. I sincerely hope that we do not find the cures for many diseases. I am not trying to be diabolic, but it is nature. Organisms are born and die.


Gee I don't know Adrian...as someone fighting cancer at this very moment, I prefer war for population control....better for a more random sample of the population and usually someplace overseas...don't you think?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Yes, I want a high degree of certainty that this will lead to a cure for all cancers.


The usual fantasy world of the scientifically challenged.....

•••••

KPS - been there done that - mine is likely cured - got lucky with type and when caught.
Hope yours works out.

Supportive forum I found useful

Lymphoma Support, Forums & Message Boards - Cancer Forums

Pick your devil to discuss...most types have their own section XX)


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> The usual fantasy world of the scientifically challenged.....
> 
> 
> Pick your devil to discuss...most types have their own section XX)


That coming from the guy who thinks; a vague hypothesis = Science cast in stone.

•••

To the topic at hand: 

Have lost a couple of good friends to cancer over the past five years. Two more are undergoing treatment at this time. Both seem to be on track for full recoveries but of course only time will tell. 

Do wonder why the really evil jerks seem to escape this killers attention.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Do wonder why the really evil jerks seem to escape this killers attention.


It got Clifford Olson, didn't it?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> The usual fantasy world of the scientifically challenged.....
> 
> •••••
> 
> ...


I recall you mentioning that in your "newsletter" over a year ago if I recall correctly....

Glad you've beaten it David, my prognosis looks good, but then one never knows because the docs don't really tell you. I guess they can't or don't want to get your hopes up too too much. I'm fighting it one way or another...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks - they don't declare a cure for 5 years but I'm going on 3 years in and nary a hint..and he told me we'll check you every three months but we'll just get tired of it.

Part of the issue is the new treatments are so good they have no long survival base to go on that reflects the changes.

Silverling for me - the R in ChopR put my mild rheumatoid arthritis into remission.
My GF who works in the field says yeah if they could treat their RA patients with the levels chemo patients get there would be a lot of remissions on that side as well


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yup...the 5 year wait to be "cleared". They told me the same thing. No CHOP {r} either, different chemo drugs in my "cocktail". Great that your RA went into remission as a result...a nice unexpected bonus.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

kps said:


> I'm fighting it one way or another...


:clap:

That's a fight worth fighting. Best wishes.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

bryanc said:


> :clap:
> 
> That's a fight worth fighting. Best wishes.


Absolutely and thanks for the wishes. I've done 3 chemo sessions since August and 15 radiation sessions...3 more chemo sessions left, then a month off and 10 more radiation sessions after that. Figure it'll be all done some time in late January.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Interesting they mixed yours....I got 6 straight chemo after which he casually ( I had to make him repeat it ) he said I was in remission ( diagnosed late Feb, remission in July ).

Then the spinal chemo which I dreaded was a piece of cake ( unreal how crystal clear spinal fluid is :yikes: )

The radiation which did not seem at the time to be problematic but damn the last 4 treatments went deep ( as designed ) and I had an internal sunburn for a while that was NOT comfie.

Took about a year to feel I was back to normal but the reduction in arthritis has remained which definitely improved my mcycle riding range. 

Keep your spirits up and I do hope you join a support forum - I found it very useful - you can let it all hang out with others who have been there done that.

Email if you ever want a private chat. You are getting into the zone of war weary and very low energy....stay focused and listen to the docs....keep you food in take easy on the tummy and high on the fats and proteins....your body needs fuel and doesn't do so well on processing it - I would guess even more so with simultaneous radiation and chemo.
Banana smoothies were a fav.

Don't know if you had steroids but THAT is an adventure......

Good luck.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yup, sunburned esophagus thanks to the radiation...swallowing my own spit felt like swallowing razorblades. They gave me this liquid to numb the throat and when that didn't work they gave me morphine syrup which also didn't work. I suffered through a month of Ensure and yes, banana smoothies too. It all went down with a great deal of pain. I'm almost back to normal on that deal. The steroids are part of the chemo cocktail as well and it just keeps me awake at night.

I'm getting 6 chemo treatments which I'm half way done with. Three days straight of intravenous chemo with three weeks off in between to let the body recover. 

Don't think I mentioned it yet, it's small cell lung cancer I'm battling here...the one that afflicts most smokers. The bone scan showed it was limited, so I stand a chance to beat it.

During my three hour chemo session:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

XX) memories that brought - worst part of chemo for me was getting the needle in- squirmy deep veins.
Positive news on the bone scan but a tough one to beat....
some do tho so stay positive...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

kps said:


> Yup, sunburned esophagus thanks to the radiation...
> 
> During my three hour chemo session:


Brutal. You're a tougher man than I.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> XX) memories that brought - worst part of chemo for me was getting the needle in- squirmy deep veins.
> Positive news on the bone scan but a tough one to beat....
> some do tho so stay positive...


Yup, staying positive...




bryanc said:


> Brutal. You're a tougher man than I.


I don't know...you do what you have to do when you have to do it.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Reviving this thread, because I dodged one nasty carcinoma bullet.

My treatments apparently worked and I've been told that I'm cancer free. With the type I had, there's a very good chance there'll be no relapse. 

Still fighting off some fatigue and annoying neurological side-effects in my hands and feet, but otherwise I feel fine...and the hair is growing back. lol


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Wonderful news kps!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

kps said:


> Reviving this thread, because I dodged one nasty carcinoma bullet.
> 
> My treatments apparently worked and I've been told that I'm cancer free. With the type I had, there's a very good chance there'll be no relapse.
> 
> Still fighting off some fatigue and annoying neurological side-effects in my hands and feet, but otherwise I feel fine...and the hair is growing back. lol


Congratulations kps!! Great News!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey good stuff :clap: Did you ring the bell? 
I found it took about 6 months to feel normal and another year to fugedaboudit. 

Now it seems - 3 years later and now down to 6 month checks - just one of those things we go through life with.

1 in 2 men and 1 in 3 women will confront cancer - we are living longer and over time some cancers seem close to inevitable.

Some like colon cancer can be warded off statistically with simple stuff like fruit and veggies and the same low dose aspirin that helps reduce heart incidents. ( and over 50 get the free test )
Other cancers are bad luck - a gene switches on or off - and others have roots in the environment.
Not one thing but there is one thing...if you suspect there is something up ......get it checked...like right away.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow great thread! I come from a family plagued with cancers. My mother died at 56 from breast cancer when I was a young adult. Devastated me so much I dropped out of university in my second year. My dad (who flew the Mosquito pictured in avatar) died at 70 from a brain tumour. I was stronger and handled his illness and death better than my mom. Aunt had cancer, and unfortunately I can go on. My sister did had breast cancer but she was quickly put through many procedures within 3 months I believe. She is cancer free now after eight years. ME? My wife got me going through so many cancer checks since I turned 40 a while back that I'm so clean I can whistle out both ends, LOL! 
Keep strong MacDoc and kps (nice shot, tells the whole story)!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So very glad to hear that all is well kps. Good on ya and keep on truckin'.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

That's good to hear, Kps.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated.

*MacDoc:* yes I rang the bell. lol. They're telling me that it may be up to a year before I get rid of that neurological issue with my hands and feet. Getting back into physical shape will be harder, I think.

*JCCanuck:* sorry to hear about losing your parents to cancer so prematurely. Hang in there with me, MacDoc and all the others who confronted it and won. Cheers!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Fantastic News kps!! :clap: Really happy to hear it. Now time for rejuvenation.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

My daughter had cervical cancer ten years ago. She beat it but the cure caused a lot of nerve damage. She is just now recovering. It is a long haul but the future looks bright now. Congrats KPS and to all who suffer this curse, never give up.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

GREAT NEWS kps. :clap: :clap: Very glad to here that.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

"Congrats KPS and to all who suffer this curse, never give up."
.. a big second to those sentiments!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah the chemo does very strange things to nerves, tastes, digestive system that takes time to clear and for some few the effects are permanent. One of the stranger ones being lumps of fat here and there in places that are normally not fat.

I actually had a positive side effect in that the chemo put my mild rheumatoid arthritis into remission - a known side effect.
Those with rheumatoid arthritis factor are somewhat more prone to lymphoma for reasons yet unknown so there is some genetic link there.
( didn't know that til after ".

Never give up is indeed the watch phrase and into the later rounds of chemo the fatigue is just overwhelming. 

The bell ringing is a tradition in the chemo wards for someone who has completed their treatment and gives everyone there a lift. 
Chemo for most people is not too bad - you sit for 3-4 hours while the poisons ...er treatment  - are dripped slowly into you and you are monitored. It's a cocktail of drugs some of which kill the cancer and some of which offset the worst of the side effects.
There is a 2 or 3 weeks gap between each treatment and there is another cocktail of drugs post each treatment you take for 3 or 4 days and most have a very powerful steroid whose impact is unreal....you understand how these sports figures get into trouble. :yikes:

BTW kps mild exercise is the best avoidance of relapse factor and will likely help the nerve issues. Anyways - treat yourself to a trip or something as a "job well done" :clap:


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fantastic news KPS! I have to admit I was thinking about you the other day and hoping all goes well so I was great to read the news!

:clap:


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Good to hear KPS. My mom is having skin cancer removed in a few weeks, she had already survived thyroid cancer.


----------



## Mike457 (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations to KPS. :clap: I'm not so lucky, myself. I was diagnosed three years ago with kidney cancer. I gather there are two basic types of kidney cancer, and I have the more severe. Although the doctors operated immediately and removed a kidney, they found after a year of follow-ups that the cancer had spread beyond my kidney area. Mine fits well with fatalism: the cause is genetic and has nothing to do with anything I have ever done. I find it comforting that it's nobody's fault. My magic number now is one to three years; I'm 57 now. On the plus side of the ledger, I'm now on long-term disability, which lets me take the early retirement I couldn't afford. I'm in no pain now, and they promise me lots of magic pills for when that time comes. My only real symptom right now is a tendency to drowsiness in the afternoon, and what's wrong with a nap or two? The one thing I find hard is that the doctors tell me that the progress of my cancer is completely unpredictable: I may feel fine, as I do today, for years to come, or tomorrow the cancer may start to grow like crazy.

They won't have a cure for this in my lifetime, but it won't be long before they've found an effective way to target genetic cancers. All the best to those who've pulled through, and the future looks bright for solving cancer for everyone!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Thanks again everyone.

*Aurora*: Sounds like your daughter went through hell. I'm glad she's recovering now.

*DR Hannon*: Wish your mom my best. She sounds like a survivor.

*Mike457*: I'm truly sorry to hear that. Keep positive man, I believe it does make a difference. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hang in Mike457 - some of the indolent types can drift for years.
Are you on a support forum?
These guys were great for me - there are sub forums for most types and they encourage a diary which I did. 

Lymphoma Support, Forums & Message Boards - Cancer Forums

Enjoy your early retirement and I LOVE naps. 

Others with loved ones - give them lots of support, keep an eye out for depression as it's the number one issue wit cancer patients in not completing treatment but also respect their need to get away from constant well wishing and your worries- sometimes normal is the very thing they most want.
The overload of others emotions is hard to bear when patient's are fragile anyways.
Exude quiet confidence that they will get through and try to offer some normalcy and most of all some laughter and joie de vie. 

The humour in the chemo room sometimes is hilarious as patients sitting in the same area for hours and often on the same cycle get chit chatting...heartwarming the support from others in the same boat and the staff. :clap:


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

To KPS and the others here who've beaten it (at least this round), congratulations and thanks for letting us know; this is a shadow that lurks behind most, if not all of us, and it's so wonderful to hear about people who escape it.

To those of you currently fighting it; please don't give up. We're all going to go some day, but what matters is what you do with the time you've got. Hang in there.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Macfury said:


> Besides which, many of the diseases listed on MacDoc's little log are the result of obesity. So much for that.


Woah, woah,... that's a big overstatement.

Yes, I believe the current scientific fact is that those who are obese are more susceptible or more at risk of getting those diseases, BUT an apparently healthy and athletic individual can get those diseases as well. A perfectly healthy and athletic person can die of heart attack or stroke. A young or old person can die of a heart attack or stroke.

As well, there are known medical conditions that can cause people to get obese, beyond their control. Thyroid conditions and probably other conditions.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm late to this thread. Kps - that's wonderful news, man. Keep on fighting the good fight. You must be feeling good. Perhaps we can have another pint sometime yet!

Mike457: all the best to you, sir. I admire your spirit.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

No problem having a pint or two, Max...moderation is the key. I've been off most medication for about a month now.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Really great news kps!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

_*Yes! *_Kps, give me a month or so... the patio weather will be on us. Would love to meet up and toast your happy situation.

As an aside, ordered the Lightroom 4 upgrade earlier today. It's being shipped to my workplace. Can't wait to install it on that Mac and my wife's Mac at home. By all accounts, it's a major improvement over 3. Makes me want to go out and shoot new material - not much time for it lately but that too will change.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Thanks MrJ.

Max, the patio sounds great, I'll give you a shout in a bit.

Give us a report on the LR 4 in the photo section, eh.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Thanks, MCB!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Had a CT scan this morning and got the bad news. My cancer has returned and it's in my head, radiation starts next week again. One battle down, battle no. 2 begins.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sorry to hear that kps, much luck with your treatments.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear that kps. My best to you.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Aw, man sorry to hear it. I hope this treatment will finish off that bastard of an illness.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

kps said:


> Had a CT scan this morning and got the bad news. My cancer has returned and it's in my head, radiation starts next week again. One battle down, battle no. 2 begins.


Truly sorry to hear this, kps. May you be successful in this next "battle". Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

kps said:


> Had a CT scan this morning and got the bad news. My cancer has returned and it's in my head, radiation starts next week again.
> 
> One battle down, battle no. 2 begins.


Bummer. 

(Sorry, wrong end. That was my problem.) 

Are you going to PMH for this, or can they handle the radiation at one of the Regional Cancer Centres??

Have you got transportation covered? CCS will take care of that for you, you need only ask.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Really sorry to hear this kps. I hope the treatments are successful.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kps said:


> Had a CT scan this morning and got the bad news. My cancer has returned and it's in my head, radiation starts next week again. One battle down, battle no. 2 begins.


Hope everything works out.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Our good thoughts and wishes are sent your way kps.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Thanks to all of you, your support is much appreciated. 

Don, I hope everything is well with your family.

iMouse, all is covered. This is battle #2. Already gone through 2 radiation treatments the first time. I'm at Credit Valley, the Carlo Fidani Centre. Hope you got rid of yours!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

kps said:


> imouse, all is covered. This is battle #2. Already gone through 2 radiation treatments the first time. I'm at Credit Valley, the Carlo Fidani Centre.


I thought Credit Valley, but was unsure if they were doing head masks yet. 

Mississauga CCS has some good people driving for them.

Oshawa is doing some now, but usually only skin cancer, mouth, tongue, gums, etc. 

Anywhere near the brain or brain-stem and Downtown they go.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I can't express how sorry I am to hear the news kps. Cancer is a bitch.

I'm not a praying man, but I will keep you in my thoughts.

All the best my friend.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

iMouse said:


> I thought Credit Valley, but was unsure if they were doing head masks yet.
> 
> Mississauga CCS has some good people driving for them.
> 
> ...


Credit Valley is a really great centre. 

Hope you're doing well.

Posted this back in February in the Photo thread. My personal torture device.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

screature said:


> I can't express how sorry I am to hear the news kps. Cancer is a bitch.
> 
> I'm not a praying man, but I will keep you in my thoughts.
> 
> All the best my friend.


Thanks, Steve, much appreciated.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf cancer


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Thanks steviewhy, cheers.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

kps said:


> Credit Valley is a really great centre.


Never driven anyone there, so it's highly unlikely I'll ever get 'the tour'. 



kps said:


> Hope you're doing well.


I have been very lucky so far, and freely admit to being an idiot as to my symptoms. 

I got away with a bowel resection (ascending colon), with ZERO chemo or radiation. 

4 years, 3 months, and counting.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

iMouse said:


> I have been very lucky so far, and freely admit to being an idiot as to my symptoms.
> 
> I got away with a bowel resection (ascending colon), with ZERO chemo or radiation.
> 
> 4 years, 3 months, and counting.


Sounds like you're on your way to a full recovery, congrats.

I'm really impressed with Peel's Carlo Fidani Cancer Centre, the doctors,staff and volunteers are fantastic and the whole place is just really efficient.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

kps said:


> Thanks to all of you, your support is much appreciated.
> 
> Don, I hope everything is well with your family.
> 
> iMouse, all is covered. This is battle #2. Already gone through 2 radiation treatments the first time. I'm at Credit Valley, the Carlo Fidani Centre. Hope you got rid of yours!


Best of luck kps! I live just a stone's throw from CVH. Great place especially with the new additions.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

JCCanuck said:


> Best of luck kps! I live just a stone's throw from CVH. Great place especially with the new additions.


Thanks JC.

I'm glad we have such a facility available to us here, not so easy for those in more remote locations.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey kps,

It sucks that you must fight yet another battle. Here's hoping that you not only win this next battle, but you also decisively win the whole damned war. Go get 'em kps!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> Hey kps,
> 
> It sucks that you must fight yet another battle. Here's hoping that you not only win this next battle, but you also decisively win the whole damned war. Go get 'em kps!


As I said the first time around... "Go shoot that cancer dead" or something like that...


----------



## margarok (Jan 16, 2009)

kps said:


> I recall you mentioning that in your "newsletter" over a year ago if I recall correctly....
> 
> Glad you've beaten it David, my prognosis looks good, but then one never knows because the docs don't really tell you. I guess they can't or don't want to get your hopes up too too much. I'm fighting it one way or another...


 I lost my best friend from childhood to breast cancer this year. She "won" an additional ten years by not giving up. She defied the doctors by taking a nutrition-based approach, adding a selenium supplement as advised by the research that can be reviewed free at onecancercure.com

She was/is amazing. Good luck, kps.


----------



## margarok (Jan 16, 2009)

kps said:


> Reviving this thread, because I dodged one nasty carcinoma bullet.
> 
> My treatments apparently worked and I've been told that I'm cancer free. With the type I had, there's a very good chance there'll be no relapse.
> 
> Still fighting off some fatigue and annoying neurological side-effects in my hands and feet, but otherwise I feel fine...and the hair is growing back. lol


Am so glad to be catching up to this news.


----------



## margarok (Jan 16, 2009)

kps said:


> Had a CT scan this morning and got the bad news. My cancer has returned and it's in my head, radiation starts next week again. One battle down, battle no. 2 begins.


My best friend's cancer metasticized to her brain. She managed to survive an additional two years with natural remedies combined with targeted radiation. The doctors wanted chemo and full brain radiation, but she insisted that the only way to have quality of life was to maintain brain function. She was an inspiration to all who knew her.

I hope you start the selenium therapy recommended at onecancercure.com. We believe that if we'd gotten this information earlier, we could have prolonged her life even more.

Am either lifting you in prayer or just thinking good thoughts. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

margarok said:


> My best friend's cancer metasticized to her brain. She managed to survive an additional two years with natural remedies combined with targeted radiation. The doctors wanted chemo and full brain radiation, but she insisted that the only way to have quality of life was to maintain brain function. She was an inspiration to all who knew her.
> 
> I hope you start the selenium therapy recommended at onecancercure.com. We believe that if we'd gotten this information earlier, we could have prolonged her life even more.
> 
> Am either lifting you in prayer or just thinking good thoughts. Whichever you prefer.


Thanks for the information on selenium, I sent for the free e-book from the website.

Also thanks for the thoughts, take care.


----------

